# Gogo grandparent



## red8719 (Sep 6, 2017)

I got 2 requests for the gogo grandparent today and I just let them time out because I did not want to deal with any old people, anybody else do this ?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Does the name "Go Go Grandparent " pop up on the screen when the request comes in?


----------



## buzzy77 (Aug 7, 2017)

I feel the same way about people your age.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Does the name "Go Go Grandparent " pop up on the screen when the request comes in?


YES


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

we will all get there buddy.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I have no problem with senior citizens as passengers. They are polite, respectful and punctual. Some will even tip you. But my experience with GoGo has been horrendous here in NJ. They are sending elderly people with significant mobility problems to get into your car. Many of these people also have dementia or Alzheimer's and travel without a nurse or aide to help them. Not a risk I am willing to take for the tiny fee paid. These passengers need skilled medical care and customized transportation.


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

Most of them tip you and are polite , Millennials are the ones you should worry about, they were never taught to tip. 

Starting with Uber.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Gerardoac1 said:


> Most of them tip you and are polite , Millennials are the ones you should worry about, they were never taught to tip.
> 
> Starting with Uber.


Their original advertising propaganda....which _I THINK_ they took down.....showed the grandson sitting with the Grandmother as she gleefully exclaimed: "It's cheaper for one thing...and *NO TIPPING*!" 

https://uberpeople.net/threads/gogo-grandparents.144413/

So beware of the millennials who are 'helping out' their grandparents!


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

We have a similar discussion on the NJ Board about Logisticare who offer a similar service to GoGo. There is even a guy from logisticare participating in it. The issue that I have is that I run a for profit business when I bring my car out on the road to offer rides. I am not running a charity or a social service. I expect to be paid well for assuming additional time delays and possible additional liability and risk. Lyft do not even give drivers the courtesy of a consultation or right of refusal about assuming the risk of transporting elderly, immobile, gravely ill senior citizens with dementia. Lyft is the gaslighting boyfriend....



Jufkii said:


> Does the name "Go Go Grandparent " pop up on the screen when the request comes in?


Yes it does. You also get a text sent to you saying that your passenger has some mobility issues and will need additional assistance. This in many cases is a serious understatement. Many of the passengers need an ambulance, a wheelchair and a hospital porter to lift them in and out of your car.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> We have a similar discussion on the NJ Board about Logisticare who offer a similar service to GoGo. There is even a guy from logisticare participating in it. The issue that I have is that I run a for profit business when I bring my car out on the road to offer rides. I am not running a charity or a social service. I expect to be paid well for assuming additional time delays and possible additional liability and risk. Lyft do not even give drivers the courtesy of a consultation or right of refusal about assuming the risk of transporting elderly, immobile, gravely ill senior citizens with dementia. Lyft is the gaslighting boyfriend....
> 
> Yes it does. You also get a text sent to you saying that your passenger has some mobility issues and will need additional assistance. This in many cases is a serious understatement. Many of the passengers need an ambulance.


Wow - this is a sore subject with me. Driving Lyft in Santa Monica at 9:00pm, I get a ping to pick up at the Apple store ( ???? is that a computer store or a fruit stand. Home page stated GoGoGrandparent -Apple store and an address. Then a text that my paxs may need assistance and go to the store and help them to the car. ??? The address was the 3rd street promenade ( meaning no driving to the store ) ( This is a very famous shopping and entertainment area in S.M. - it is basically an outdoor shopping center - two city blocks , enclosed, no cars allowed.)
??? Is this a joke ??? I called the number and got a recording for the pax. I explain that ride share drivers do not park their car and walk to a store and help the paxs with packages and getting into the car. Traffic was horrendous, I spent 30 minutes driving around the area hoping the paxs would be on the sidewalk, waiting. 
Never found the paxs. Wasted time.


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

I had one gogo grandparent ride so far, she was the sweetest little old lady


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Gerardoac1 said:


> we will all get there buddy.


Maybe, but driving Uber greatly reduces your chances.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

red8719 said:


> I got 2 requests for the gogo grandparent today and I just let them time out because I did not want to deal with any old people, anybody else do this ?


I've picked up a few .. no problem...
By the way , older people tip much more often and more then the Under 40


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Old people generally rock as passengers.... your call on this. Just be sure to explain they don't need to give you cash because that's double-dipping and probably you'll get caught.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

I did one out of LAX. She was downstairs and I had to tell her that she needed to come upstairs. She was going far, so I gave her some latitude. She was ok, but at the end of the trip I helped her with her luggage up a flight of stairs and she stiffed me on a tip.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Gerardoac1 said:


> Most of them tip you and are polite , Millennials are the ones you should worry about, they were never taught to tip.
> 
> Starting with Uber.


yep zero tips from those clowns.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

red8719 said:


> I got 2 requests for the gogo grandparent today and I just let them time out because I did not want to deal with any old people, anybody else do this ?


If that's how you feel, you're out of touch. GOGO Grandparent users give big cash tips, are respectful, and polite.

You sound like a self-entitled millennial to be honest.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Old people generally rock as passengers.... your call on this. Just be sure to explain they don't need to give you cash because that's double-dipping and probably you'll get caught.


They give you your TIP in cash. Make sure they understand that the fare is charged to their card but not the tip.



Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Lyft do not even give drivers the courtesy of a consultation or right of refusal about assuming the risk of transporting elderly, immobile, gravely ill senior citizens with dementia. Lyft is the gaslighting boyfriend....


There is always a text from GOGO giving the option to cancel if we can't accommodate or help them.

And also, the ADA is a federal requirement that we give assistance to handicapped. The same federal law does not allow a "handicapped surcharge". If you don't like it, complain to your congressman, LOL.


----------



## red8719 (Sep 6, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> If that's how you feel, you're out of touch. GOGO Grandparent users give big cash tips, are respectful, and polite.
> 
> You sound like a self-entitled millennial to be honest.


I'm 30 , I just didn't feel like helping any extra than normal that day which I should've specified, any other time I would be happy to help grandma or grandpa out


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

red8719 said:


> I'm 30 , I just didn't feel like helping any extra than normal that day which I should've specified, any other time I would be happy to help grandma or grandpa out


I'm 65 - sometimes the pax has to help ME.


----------



## red8719 (Sep 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I'm 65 - sometimes the pax has to help ME.


LOL


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> If that's how you feel, you're out of touch. GOGO Grandparent users give big cash tips, are respectful, and polite.
> 
> You sound like a self-entitled millennial to be honest.
> 
> ...


I don't believe that is true. There are services with specially equipped vehicles for handicapped pax. Yes, those services are more expensive, due to the investment in the vehicle. Gogol is just trying to do it on the cheap and use us as pawns 8n their game.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

red8719 said:


> I'm 30 , I just didn't feel like helping any extra than normal that day which I should've specified, any other time I would be happy to help grandma or grandpa out


At 30 that makes you a millennial.

Federal law actually states that you shall "offer reasonable assistance an accommodation to handicapped".

It is also in your terms of agreement for driving for both lyft and Uber.

The attitude you espouse is again that of a lazy self-entitled millennial. Grow up and do your job.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Wow if I could ONLY take 60 and over passengers I would. They have always been great, and I don't mean just great tippers.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes I get a few a week. They don’t tip because it’s set up through a phone system and they usually are short rides to and from the hospital, grocery store etc. often the riders can be grumpy and easily fluster. Also about half the time the rider isn’t at the pickup and I’ll end up not being able to find them or I’ll get to the destination and they cancel. I try to repay the elderly by being nice and giving them a ride in return for good karma later in life. Some have really great stories of perseverance and hard work, how they meet their loved ones etc. makes me feel like my millennial generation really F’d. Hoping Gen Z can learn from our mistakes


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> At 30 that makes you a millennial.
> 
> Federal law actually states that you shall "offer reasonable assistance an accommodation to handicapped".
> 
> ...


His job is not transportation for elderly with special needs. There are services for that. By your logic, we all need to sell our cars and buy specialized vans with wheelchair lifts. Where do yo7 draw the line? What is reasonable? The answers to both questions are subjective.

The bottom line is, rather than hire someone who is properly trained, with proper equipment, they are trying to save a few bucks. That puts us drivers in a difficult situation.

Simple solution? Give gogo three stars or less and you won't receive pings from them. If no drivers accept their pings, they will go out of business and those pax will return to using services intended for their special needs.


----------



## gjenn1966 (Apr 23, 2017)

red8719 said:


> I got 2 requests for the gogo grandparent today and I just let them time out because I did not want to deal with any old people, anybody else do this ?


I accepted a request from them one day they had two large walkers which I could not fit into my car along with the 3 of them. They became very angry with me. I said I'm sorry you will need a larger vehicle.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I've done 3 Gogo grandparent trips. They charge their customers a premium for *our *service and kick down to Lyft. What do we get? I rated my last a 1 so I wouldn't be paired with that company again.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I used to get GoGo rides on Uber, and had no problem with them. However, I haven't had one in a couple of months -- I'm wondering if Uber stopped doing business with them?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I used to get GoGo rides on Uber, and had no problem with them. However, I haven't had one in a couple of months -- I'm wondering if Uber stopped doing business with them?


I think they switched from Uber to Lyft. Most of the Uber drivers probably 1-started them so no available drivers were showing. It won't be long before the same thing happens with Lyft.


----------



## Perez3000 (Aug 7, 2017)

Had one GoGo Grandparent in Santa Monica...immediately received a text mssg that PAX may need special assistance with her wheel chair...I thought why not? Ok, so the app sent me to the wrong location, the PAX called and said she was a block away, so I go get her. She is in one of those motorized mobility chairs and she has 2 bags of groceries. At this point I am thinking 'what have I got myself into?' So, I load her groceries into the back, breakdown her wheel chair/cart and load it into the back and get her buckled into the passenger seat...This is way over my pay grade, I am thinking and I start to worry about the liability as she was complaining of pain once she got into the car...Anyway, I drive her just a few miles to her house and repeat the process at the old folks home she was staying at...worst of all NO TIP!!! Never again, next time I will ignore ALL GoGo Grandparent requests it is not worth the trouble and frankly, they should be using a dedicated service for the elderly.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Perez3000 said:


> Had one GoGo Grandparent in Santa Monica...immediately received a text mssg that PAX may need special assistance with her wheel chair...I thought why not? Ok, so the app sent me to the wrong location, the PAX called and said she was a block away, so I go get her. She is in one of those motorized mobility chairs and she has 2 bags of groceries. At this point I am thinking 'what have I got myself into?' So, I load her groceries into the back, breakdown her wheel chair/cart and load it into the back and get her buckled into the passenger seat...This is way over my pay grade, I am thinking and I start to worry about the liability as she was complaining of pain once she got into the car...Anyway, I drive her just a few miles to her house and repeat the process at the old folks home she was staying at...worst of all NO TIP!!! Never again, next time I will ignore ALL GoGo Grandparent requests it is not worth the trouble and frankly, they should be using a dedicated service for the elderly.


Grandma has a motorized chair, and my Dad used one, so I'm sensitive to the plight of people with mobility issues.

That said, I probably would have canceled that ride.

There are 3 obvious problems with the ride:

Most important (and there is a reason why I know this), you could injure yourself dismantling, loading, unloading, and reassembling the scooter.
A pax with sufficient mobility issues to need a scooter is susceptible to injury entering and exiting your car.
You could damage the scooter in the process.
And you're accepting all that liability for what? Ten bucks?

That lady needs specialized transportation services -- AND your city probably has those service available at little or NO cost.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea, I am actually disabled myself.
Have a real bad back, a new hip that doesn't work very well, arthritis from my navel to my knees. 
I could not do that one. I would have to canx.


----------

